

Show HN: Lightningdesk - Real-time native in-app Helpdesk for iOS/Android apps - kunle
http://www.hipmob.com/lightningdesk/index.html

======
kunle
Hi HN - OP here. We've been developing customer support tools for mobile apps
for a while now (mostly live chat), and we've noticed that most apps bump you
into an email form when you have a support query, or mobile browser for their
FAQ. So we decided to build a Helpdesk that lives inside your app - lets your
users see and search the FAQ right inside your app, imports your content from
Desk/Zendesk, lets users open tickets also inside the app, and alerts them
with answers using push notifications. Happy to answer any questions, and
totally open to suggestions!

------
JohnHedge
What differentiates you from Aptentive? <http://www.apptentive.com>

